# Secret Basement Grow



## lvfrmtp08 (Aug 29, 2008)

Within the next year after funds are collected me and some friends have gone ahead and agreed to do a secret underground grow room. Our goal is about 10 to 15 pounds per month. My question is how big would the basement need to be overall with a one veg room, two flower rooms, supply room, and prep and drying room. Sounds crazy but my fav motto is if you just put your mind to it nothing is impossible. Budget is around 40 to 50 grand. the room will be located under a garage with hydraulic lift to a smaller room with vault door access to grow room.


----------



## buckwheat1085 (Aug 29, 2008)

dude not to be a downer but you are spending 40 grand and you are not educated in marijuana enough to know how big this room should be and why would you post is on the internet..... cops are too lazy to bust people growing a few plants but a secret basement producing 10-15 pounds a month plus how is the electricity not gonna look suspicious if you do this grow make sure you use gas generators so the electricity company doesnt notice. im not a genius but this smells bad. but if you pull it off i will take back everything I said. a better idea would be to buy a plot of land but make sure there are no choppers that search in the fall and just grow the pot outside and make sure no little shits steal them


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 29, 2008)

This sounds like more of a james bond setup then anything else. If you plan to have a large basement grow with a 40-50 thousnad dollar spending limit, turning out 10-15 lbs per month...then good luck. Id say youd need two 20ft by 10ft grow rooms. 10ft 10ft drying room, 20ft by 20ft veg room. Defaintely invest in generators, climate control(dehumidifier, ventilation systems with filters to filter the smell). A large grow like this is defaintely not something you would want to tell anyone about, whether on here or to your friends. All it takes is for the wrong person to find out and your you to be federally fucked in the ass. 

Having said that, good luck and be careful!


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 29, 2008)

you are going to need a large house, at least 2000 ft^2 plus the basement, to support an area that size and it would need heavy modification to control heat/humidity/critters. difficult and expensive, yes. impossible, no.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 29, 2008)

i hate to sound like a ass but this aint even the right move to make at this time.
You need to read n learn. 
Start smaller then go up to the big grows.
As tyler said it only takes one person to get you tore off.

Group Ops like this always end badly after time. 
Either ya girl snitches on u.
Boy gets tore off n snitches on whole OP.
Vault door won't keep police out if found out about.
this is y u would need gas generators like someone said.
Cause you'd be pullin shitload of power.

Fast cake is cake you cant spend.

If you do jump all in be easy is all i can say, n let the pple u doin dirt with be the only ones that know anything about it.


----------



## lvfrmtp08 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well first off I just wanna say that i love how you guys are willing to speak the truth about what could wrong.misprint in the first thread I meant 8-12 to pounds per month. As for being not educated in growing I have lived off this forum for a couple years pre-18 till now. So I have a vast knowledge about growing but certain aspects right now have me at home for the next year. Power issue is not really a problem likes it sounds. The counter move to this will be a solar power system mostly a 4kw system as the flower rooms will be staggered with eathier 4 0r 6 1000w hps lights. so I wont have any big power surges for only 12 hours a day. We do have a 3 acre property that a friend has inherited through a love one. As for the question about room sizes i onl ask becuase i know you can fit a grow in anz size room if needed just wanted a few figures thrown around to see what you guys thought. No one will know where the room will be except for me and deals will go through a couple of trusted friends who still wont know where the room is. A flase garage with the kind of lights will be added to the property so that a big transfromer can be installed and power company will know that large power consumptions from this property will be because of this garage. Feds wont find room through therm image becuase the room will have a 2 foot concrete roof with a reg car garage on top of it.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 30, 2008)

I do not mean to rain on the parade but.....

15 FUCKING POUNDS ARE YOU NUTS!

How much electricity do you plan on using......Do you even know anything about growing?

This guy will be arrested in the fucking vegging stage from having possession of plants.


----------



## speedhabit (Aug 30, 2008)

lvfrmtp08 said:


> Well first off I just wanna say that i love how you guys are willing to speak the truth about what could wrong.misprint in the first thread I meant 8-12 to pounds per month. As for being not educated in growing I have lived off this forum for a couple years pre-18 till now. So I have a vast knowledge about growing but certain aspects right now have me at home for the next year. Power issue is not really a problem likes it sounds. The counter move to this will be a solar power system mostly a 4kw system as the flower rooms will be staggered with eathier 4 0r 6 1000w hps lights. so I wont have any big power surges for only 12 hours a day. We do have a 3 acre property that a friend has inherited through a love one. As for the question about room sizes i onl ask becuase i know you can fit a grow in anz size room if needed just wanted a few figures thrown around to see what you guys thought. No one will know where the room will be except for me and deals will go through a couple of trusted friends who still wont know where the room is. A flase garage with the kind of lights will be added to the property so that a big transfromer can be installed and power company will know that large power consumptions from this property will be because of this garage. Feds wont find room through therm image becuase the room will have a 2 foot concrete roof with a reg car garage on top of it.



YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE DOING

I love how your like "Iv lived on this forum for a couple of years...vast knowledge" So have you grown before or not?

Its funny to me you think this will cost 60grand, If you sold the property you couldn't come anywhere near the cash you would need. And how about this, you think that 18 year old kids that cant move out of the rents are buying 100s of thousands of dollars in concrete, hydraulics and chemical equipment. (Hello homeland security)

I LOOOOOVE how your gonna use solar power. Explain that one to me again.

This project sounds like it would be a half million easy, its just not that cheap to build and off the grid underground growbunker. This is the reason that you never see off the off the grid underground growbunkers around the neighborhood, or that you ever here of 18 year olds with NO GROWING OR CONSTRUCTION OR INVESTMENT OR BUISNESS experience buiding off the grid underground growbunkers.

I suggest a greenhouse. Try that first please.

Edit: How you gonna move that weight without getting killed smartass?


----------



## Londoner (Aug 30, 2008)

i was reading a thread on a uk forum yesterday and this guy was building a growroom by digging a huge hole in his garden shuttering the hole out with concrete walls, looks really good! it was 30ft by 20ft by 11ft tall, hes having to re-route all the services to and from the house, gas elec drains etc. the guy runs a building company and hes got his staff building it! subscribed to that thread!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 30, 2008)

i dont think you realize how expensive solar power is dude. Just setting up your solar system alone would instantly drain all your funds and leave you with nothing else...


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

speedhabit said:


> YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE DOING
> 
> I love how your like "Iv lived on this forum for a couple of years...vast knowledge" So have you grown before or not?
> 
> ...


that's what i wanna know. sounds like some shit in a movie.can be done but its gonna take more than he's got.
Idk y pple think they can just jump in n move lbs wit no background or standin.
that's askin to get robbed.
they gon see 3 lil kids with bitch on their face and gonna get hit up for everything they got.


----------



## drdawson (Aug 30, 2008)

It IS slightly hard to imagine a couple of 18 year olds setting somthing like this up...


BUT, i think if YOU KNOW what your doing you should prove everyone wrong. There are variables in this that could swing it either way........im not saying much more because who knows. this 18 year old might already have a contruction company (it happens)...or something he has missed out but that will give him a great advantage.

a duno....im rolling atm so tht says it all.

good luck m8......

and be safe!!


----------



## drdawson (Aug 30, 2008)

i did some quick researching....

'A conservative value to use for a solar panel&#8217;s generating capacity is 10 watts/sq. ft. This represents a panel conversion efficiency of about 12% which is typical. That means that for every kW you need to generate, you&#8217;d need about 100 sq. ft. of solar panels.'...... you got 400 square ft to put this on m8?...

'At the time of this writing, the installed cost of solar panels runs between $7 to $9 per watt, so a 5 kW system would cost on the order of $35,000-$45,000 and an 8 kW system would be anywhere from $56,000 to $72,000.'

.......... now wheres your money for a growbunker and growing supplys??

make sure you post and let us know if you think you jumped into this to soon w/o research.....or if youve already covered every aspect of it.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

drdawson said:


> It IS slightly hard to imagine a couple of 18 year olds setting somthing like this up...
> 
> 
> BUT, i think if YOU KNOW what your doing you should prove everyone wrong. There are variables in this that could swing it either way........im not saying much more because who knows. this 18 year old might already have a construction company (it happens)...or something he has missed out but that will give him a great advantage.
> ...


*
its not that he cant set it up. I wish him the best of luck on it.* 
but jumping head first is askin to get swallowed by a shark. the only reason y i said he'd get robbed n shit cause he has no standing n pple would take advantage of it.

IDC how old u are if u know what u doing u know what u doing.
my best option is for him to be easy n get way mo money than he got now.

And the best way to do that is:
grow small/medium scale(make some money to add to the funds)
flip da hell out of it
get ya money up doing that
got a lil background now..
go head in.

Edit: Dont think u cant do it it's just risky even if one person knows. 
thats fed material that u wanna grow, police aint ya worry. *Aint no worse feeling than crown vics rolling up at your house for anything.*
thats y i was hard on ya.
I read u said only friends u were selling to. 
Your names will get out there know that.
Pple talk urban n suburban lived in both names get around quick no matter what that you got maj connects or some crazy rumor type shit.
*u wanna use a little city elect as possible to stay off da grid as a precaution idk shit about solar power but if it works in a basement go for it sounds costly like fuck.*

It kinda sounds like u wanna get quick money n quit hence u jumping head first. it don't work like that u'd get addicted to the cake real quick.
it's alot easier to be slingin a couple 16s a month at 5g+ a pop you'll be up there but not major.
it sounds like u already come from money tho.

_*think about it tho.. u got a basement try 2-3 1000w in soil or dro n flip that get set in. do it a while then implement ya real plan. *_
you'll have alot mo $ to burn on ya super set up.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 30, 2008)

DO IT!!!! I beleive anybody can do anything if they want it enough! the question is do you want it enough? but I'd start a little smaller. try putting out just a few pounds at first, and figure out how to use as little power as possible


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 30, 2008)

Even if you could pull off the set up and actually grow, it won't take long before the 3 weed muskateers will somehow end up getting mad at each other and then the shit will hit the fan. 

If you make it near a harvest, joe blow will be pinching the nugs and smoking them causing the other 2 to get pissed. A different guy might want to put all profits back into the grow while another will want to buy some spinners for their car. 

Sounds like a bad arguement and a tip off to the pigs waiting to happen.


----------



## mebesideme (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread sounds like a crazy seth rogen movie waiting to happen.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Even if you could pull off the set up and actually grow, it won't take long before the 3 weed muskateers will somehow end up getting mad at each other and then the shit will hit the fan.
> 
> If you make it near a harvest, joe blow will be pinching the nugs and smoking them causing the other 2 to get pissed. A different guy might want to put all profits back into the grow while another will want to buy some spinners for their car.
> 
> Sounds like a bad arguement and a tip off to the pigs waiting to happen.


there gonna be probs tho. *mostly ova money.*
thats y u should go in by yaself.. then who u gotta split wit n go over decisions wit? yourself..
it can work for him tho but its gonna be a pain. 
*
he can use his 15k (estimate share on wat he said thru total funds). N gorw his own shit make his own money basically do him.*


----------



## drdawson (Aug 30, 2008)

mane2008 has said it all. the feds are going to be a definite problem, however close you are to ure friends. word ALWAYS gets out. Sometimes by accident and some not. 

Be safe.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 30, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> there gonna be probs tho. *mostly ova money.*
> thats y u should go in by yaself.. then who u gotta split wit n go over decisions wit? yourself..
> it can work for him tho but its gonna be a pain.
> *
> he can use his 15k (estimate share on wat he said thru total funds). N gorw his own shit make his own money basically do him.*


mane thats the best statement in this thread mate, weed=money, everybody loves money, we all know what money does to people, and to what lengths people will go to for it, and 15k will get you a schweeeet set up!


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Londoner said:


> mane thats the best statement in this thread mate, weed=money, everybody loves money, we all know what money does to people, and to what lengths people will go to for it, and 15k will get you a schweeeet set up!


n by sweet means dream setups pple only dream of. pple proly dont even dream that big.

thanks too.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 30, 2008)

ya bro mane hit the nail on the head... your trippin all over yourself if you think that

A. growing with 4 or 5 friends wont cause trouble (aka greed, jealousy)

B. trying to build an underground bunker wont get you noticed

C. having an underground bunker wont cause talk (imagine your buddy oh ya i get my weed from a secret underground bunker... that would be every dealers dream story)

D. that the funds you have available would even come CLOSE to building what you want... 

as stated earlier solar alone will cost all that money... 
just building the room itself would cost that much money.. 
all the equipment to push that much weight would cost nearly that much money...
the generators, gas tanks, and ventilation would cost about all your money.. 
not to mention rent and bills for this kind of op which is going to be AT LEAST 6 months to get mothers big enough from seed to have that many cuttings for the op..

so just for starters you would need about 6 times that much cash to even entertain the idea... 

man if you even got ten gs to blow you could EASILY go rent yourself a 2 bed apt or house and run 2-3k (more if you dont live there) watts under soil and have more than enough to cover all of your deposits, bills, and equip (assuming you got clones)
and come out with 4-6 lbs which translates to 2 or three times tha cash you started off with and again youd be self sufficient...

mane brought up the best point which is point A... DONT GO INTO BIZ WITH FRIENDS

lose lips sink ships and in your case a sunken ship will land you in the federal slammer where youll be getting a dick sandwich every day for the next 5-15 

dont be stupid, dont get in over your head...peace

FLo


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 30, 2008)

and its all over...


Dave Chappelle is on comedy central


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> and its all over...
> 
> 
> Dave Chappelle is on comedy central


thats my shit


----------



## jointluver (Aug 31, 2008)

Listen. It can be done, but you need way more money time and the biggest risk is getting caught, id start off small. For 40,000 you can get a really nice setup man. Probably 1-2 pounds


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 31, 2008)

jointluver said:


> Listen. It can be done, but you need way more money time and the biggest risk is getting caught, id start off small. For 40,000 you can get a really nice setup man. Probably 1-2 pounds


u can get way more than 2lb wit 40g.
a grand could set up up for 2lb if u know where to get ya equip


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 31, 2008)

this thread is a pipe dream


----------



## medgrower49 (Aug 31, 2008)

you should look at the busted underground pot bunker in Tennessee. Pot Farm if thats the kind of scale I think you talking about you need way more cash.


----------



## Phinxter (Aug 31, 2008)

i think if you want to grow 15 pounds a month more power to you but i will say this 
being partners with ANYONE in a grow op is purely bad bad bad business 
1 of them gets popped with a bowl in their pocket and they will roll over on you in a second to keep their asses out of jail ... my suggestion is to tell them you changed your mind and aint gonna grow shit and then start up your OWN grow op by yourself and tell noone not even your best mate
and you may want to start smaller and work your way up .... the loss of a crop sux but it sux even more if its a huge crop ... get some grows under your belt before investing your life savings into it


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 31, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> i think if you want to grow 15 pounds a month more power to you but i will say this
> being partners with ANYONE in a grow op is purely bad bad bad business
> 1 of them gets popped with a bowl in their pocket and they will roll over on you in a second to keep their asses out of jail ... my suggestion is to tell them you changed your mind and aint gonna grow shit and then start up your OWN grow op by yourself and tell noone not even your best mate
> and you may want to start smaller and work your way up .... the loss of a crop sux but it sux even more if its a huge crop ... get some grows under your belt before investing your life savings into it


 

Dude is right. "partners in crime" are a bad Idea. you gotta worry about who is doing what, or saying what to whom. Too many people involved and someone is absolutely certain to "Brag", or "Show off" thier part of the grow. 
And I'm here to tell you.............. I don't care _HOW WELL_ you _think _know someone, facing time does wierd things to otherwise reliable people. I can guarantee you that if it comes down to either them or you, you are fucked!
Another factor I see that you heven't figured into your scenario is your "Contingency Package". Screwing around with that much weight, you are gonna need a bail bondsman and a good attorney on retainer, and a good stash of cash handy. You need to make _absolutely certain_ you'll get out if the worst happens. That contingency plan will set you back about $10 G's, but the peace of mind is well worth it.
Why don't you take your money and do a smaller crop. With no one else involved you'll me making the same bank or more, with a whole lot more security and control over who knows what. From all I have seen and heard, almost EVERYTIME someone gets busted growing indoors, it's the result of someone running thier mouths. Forget FLIR, forget the electric company. from what I've seen, snitches are the way 80% of all grow ops are discovered. Greed or stupidity make up the other 20%.


----------



## drdawson (Aug 31, 2008)

thelastpirate said:


> Dude is right. "partners in crime" are a bad Idea. you gotta worry about who is doing what, or saying what to whom. Too many people involved and someone is absolutely certain to "Brag", or "Show off" thier part of the grow.
> And I'm here to tell you.............. I don't care _HOW WELL_ you _think _know someone, facing time does wierd things to otherwise reliable people. I can guarantee you that if it comes down to either them or you, you are fucked!
> Another factor I see that you heven't figured into your scenario is your "Contingency Package". Screwing around with that much weight, you are gonna need a bail bondsman and a good attorney on retainer, and a good stash of cash handy. You need to make _absolutely certain_ you'll get out if the worst happens. That contingency plan will set you back about $10 G's, but the peace of mind is well worth it.
> Why don't you take your money and do a smaller crop. With no one else involved you'll me making the same bank or more, with a whole lot more security and control over who knows what. From all I have seen and heard, almost EVERYTIME someone gets busted growing indoors, it's the result of someone running thier mouths. Forget FLIR, forget the electric company. from what I've seen, snitches are the way 80% of all grow ops are discovered. Greed or stupidity make up the other 20%.



V.nicly put m8 + rep


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 31, 2008)

your gonna end up like this grower...


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://blog.pennlive.com/bizarrebazaar/2008/02/large_PotRoom.jpg&imgrefurl=http://blog.pennlive.com/bizarrebazaar/2008/02/the_great_tennessee_pot_cave.html&h=339&w=453&sz=70&hl=en&start=1&um=1&usg=__4rM01_JtkHec1WseJVus20AZlYA=&tbnid=lDqGF7mhlZE_HM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhuge%2Bmarijuana%2Bgrow%2Bunderground%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26hs%3Dld9%26sa%3DG


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Doc!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 31, 2008)

farmer#1 said:


> your gonna end up like this grower...
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for http://blog.pennlive.com/bizarrebazaar/2008/02/large_PotRoom.jpg


 
That was a crazy article. Those plants in the pitured looked great. Too bad they're compost now


----------



## drdawson (Aug 31, 2008)

thelastpirate said:


> Thanks Doc!!!


no prob m8


----------



## 1888cb (Aug 31, 2008)

Man - this dude sound like he trying to hard.

The first dime he sell is probably to an undercover cop on the street. 

Hell - at the rate he going...this guy is going to be selling us fucken pounds online thru his website or something. And he manage to keep it under wrap? Yeah right!

This boy like to brag. He want people to know he has an underground bunker. He want people to know he throwing 50K into his business grow op. He want people to think he can pull it off. Why else would such a dumb fuck post something at this magnitude and pushes people to smoke even more trying to figure out what the fuck this boy is thinking.

So to break it down to YOU (grower guy with 50K) ...

You have no money. IF you did - you wouldn't put that kind of money on the line. Your mother will ask you what you did with the money and you to stupid to answer with the truth ...so you said you went to college. 

Go buy 50K worth of weeds and flip it if you that anxious to unload pounds.

Now - if you still think you can pull this off. Please post another thread about it so we can help you "HIDE" under the radar. Let see if you get that one smart guy.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 31, 2008)

1888cb said:


> Man - this dude sound like he trying to hard.
> 
> The first dime he sell is probably to an undercover cop on the street.
> 
> ...


he know he was stupid. with the 50k he wouldnt even know who to call to buy that much smoke yet alone be able to flip it.

You see he never posted again


----------



## Noclue (Aug 31, 2008)

Lmao, well have you ever had an actual grow op yet...i suggest.... GROW IN A BASEMENT

yea thats rigt a normal basement should be wonderfull. Not to mention.. if your worried about power usage... led lights? idk just sayin a basement would work just as good.


----------



## poo taco (Apr 21, 2009)

Londoner said:


> mane thats the best statement in this thread mate, weed=money, everybody loves money, we all know what money does to people, and to what lengths people will go to for it, and 15k will get you a schweeeet set up!


These people aren't lying. What you're talking about is a commercial opperation. If you havn't grown anything HALF that size...you aren't ready...
I don't want to be a buzz kill....but with a reciprocating grow system that keeps fresh clones coming in while you are flowering....(4) 1000k HPS/MH you should be able to get some good poundage. Enough to make great skrilla BY YOURSELF....even friends get greedy for money...and like I said...these people are telling you this out of experience. If one thinks he's getting fucked...he will either rat you out or rob your whole grow..

Either way buddy....not to be an ARSE....but you aint ready for a quarter of what your talking about...

If your doing anything with more than a few plants...no one should know but YOU...bottom line....

You do sound like you come from money...and there's nothing wrong with that...but your not prepared for dealing either..The streets are rough....you will have some crackheads throw away .380 in your face so fast you won't know what to do.

Growing for personal is one of the greatest things you can do to stop violence on the mexican border and save yourself money as well as STAY OFF THE STREETS...

I know some kids listen to gangster rap and think they know the streets intimately....BULLSHIT

My man's words above were correct...The streets have no respect for someone that has no reputation..people will take your kindness for weakness and the BEST thing that could happen is you just get robbed....

This aint no game son....

people die over dumb shit....


----------



## 420Roller (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like Pineapple Express. It wont work.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 22, 2009)

but i thought everything in the movies was real?? damn i guess i cant be scarface then


----------



## lvfrmtp08 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok its been almost ten months since i started this thread and for all of you who said it could be done i thank you for your your support. and for those who said it was not i still thank you. about a year ago all me and my friends could think about was quick cash and livin large. well after a couple of arrests and some clear thinking this plan was under thought and planed out with some key details missing. Now that i'm finally about to put some legal problems behind me for good i realized that it would only take about 1/10 of the original weight wanted to really make me happy. so in about a month and a half i will be starting my first official grow to get things started so check me out on the grow room design and setup thread under hiddin closet auto grow. thanks to all.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 23, 2009)

lvfrmtp08 said:


> Ok its been almost ten months since i started this thread and for all of you who said it could be done i thank you for your your support. and for those who said it was not i still thank you. about a year ago all me and my friends could think about was quick cash and livin large. well after a couple of arrests and some clear thinking this plan was under thought and planed out with some key details missing. Now that i'm finally about to put some legal problems behind me for good i realized that it would only take about 1/10 of the original weight wanted to really make me happy. so in about a month and a half i will be starting my first official grow to get things started so check me out on the grow room design and setup thread under hiddin closet auto grow. thanks to all.


 
dude... that blows...


----------



## dutchfunkle (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah,its funny what a reality check can do for your thought processes,good luck man...


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Dec 1, 2010)

o yeah well im gonna buy an international airport, but instead of flying people, i will use it to grow the weed in, and pay the pilots in weed money to fly it all over the world for me. and nothing bad will happen, and i will die a happy old person. just thought i would let everyione know im putting you all out of business with my plan


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Dec 1, 2010)

also i would recomend not exchanging information with a kid who just got busted. sounds like a kid fishing for info. no d-respect just an opinion


----------



## FirsTime (Dec 1, 2010)

May I just say I been here shorter than you have and you sir are a fucking retard. 
Jus sayin


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 4, 2010)

If you realy want to go big start outside were you dont got to pay for electricity and can have numbers of difrents plots all over. you can harvest all the weed you need in a outdoor grow. i plant 20 plants a year and get atleast get 15pounds a year that is more then i need for the whole year. If you are into growing just for money it will not work there is never rich drug dealers the bigger you are the more the dea looks on you. just yesterday 12 people got buster for a 1700 plant grow. The goverment will not just turn there back plant outsid enad just for personal. I would ratherr be a poor stoner that a convicted criminal and serve 30years think twice befor going threw with a giant grow do the risks meet the rewards. Even if you go threw with it someone will try and rip you just out of greed.I have watched greed tear even the closest freinds apart it all changes when someone acrost the hallway has 100grand and you got nothing.


----------



## steelersfan420 (Dec 7, 2010)

i had this dream once then i woke up...


----------



## jblaze221 (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah im building a rocket to fly to space also, wanna lift?


----------



## steelersfan420 (Dec 7, 2010)

jblaze221 said:


> yeah im building a rocket to fly to space also, wanna lift?


 i do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new smokey (Dec 7, 2010)

I bet your gonna grow pineapple express too


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Jan 28, 2011)

um im sorry. i dont post on here every day. i ASSumed people picked out the sarcasm. and no uh i grow medical, and have grown a few strains. our favorite being higher quality strains like og albhino rhino.


----------

